# أمور ترتكبها المرأة «عن جهل» تفسد علاقتها بزوجها



## mary naeem (2 يونيو 2015)

أمور ترتكبها المرأة «عن جهل» تفسد علاقتها  بزوجها​ 




​ الدخول في علاقات عاطفية، عادة ما يخضع للعديد من  القواعد والأمور الحاسمة، إلا أن مجرد الاعتناء بتلك العوامل لا يكفي للمحافظة على  العلاقة بشكلها الجيد والسعيد، فالأمر لا يمكن اختصاره فقط في طريقة أو نسق التعامل  مع الطرف الآخر.
​ ​ ولعل المرأة تكون في معظم الأحيان الطرف  الحاسم في العلاقة، سواء في إنجاحها أو إفشالها، غير أن في أغلب الأوقات قد لا تشعر  المرأة بأنها ترتكب أخطاءً جسيمة قد تؤدي إلى فشل العلاقة، ومن ثم تبدأ مشكلات  جسيمة بسبب هذا الأمر، وبحسب موقع "صن بيت"، فإن هناك عدد من الأمور التي لا  تراعيها المرأة، وقد تتسبب في إنهاء العلاقة، وهي:​ 1- تصيد الأخطاء​ من الخطأ أن تركز المرأة على مواطن الضعف لدى  شريكها، ظنًا منها أن الأمر قد يؤدي إلى تفادي العيوب، والحقيقة أنها بكثرة  الانتقاد تجعل من الرجل كائن عنيد، وبالتالي يتصيد هو الآخر أخطاءها، ليصبح الأمر  برمته لا يمكن وصفه بحياة زوجية هادئة.​ ​ 2- غياب التقدير​ لا بد أن تعي المرأة قيمة زوجها، بل وتشعره  بهذا الأمر، حتى وإن كان غير ذلك على المستوى المهني، فالتقدير يجب أن يكون على  كافة المستويات، فالرجل يجب أن يشعر بمدى احترام وتقدير المرأة له بشكل أساسي، ومن  ثم المحافظة على العلاقة بشكل قوي.​ 



​ 3- توقعات غير واقعية​ قد ترغب المرأة في العديد من الأمور التي لا  تكون في مقدور الزوج، ومن ثم تبني توقعات غير واقعية لحياتها الزوجية، وهو الأمر  الذي يجعل الرجل تحت ضغط عصبي كبير، ويضع الحياة الزوجية برمته تحت تهديد كبير.   ​ ​ 4- التعامل غير المناسب​ يجب أن تجد المرأة طريقة مناسبة للتعامل مع  زوجها بشكل صحيح، وهو الأمر الذي قد يجعل الحياة تمضي بصورة رائعة، فغير ذلك يعني  أن الرجل سيكون تحت ضغط الحياة وظروفها وأيضًا إرضاء زوجته.​ ​ 5- تفضيل الآخرين​ قد تضع الزوجة على رأس أولوياتها، أمها أو  أبوها أو أخيها، وهو ما يعرض الزوج لحالة من الإهمال، ومن ثم يصبح الأمر أكثر صعوبة  عليه، وذلك لكونه تحت ضغط إحساسه بأنه غير مرغوب من قبل زوجته، أو دونيته لدى شريكة  حياته.​ 



​ 6- الصمت​ يجب أن تكون المرأة دائمة التحدث مع زوجها،  حتى وإن أعلن عن غضبه تجاه هذا الأمر، فالتحدث المبالغ فيه أفضل بكثير من الصمت،  فالأخير يصنع حالة من الاضطراب في التعامل مع الزوج.​ 



​ 7- الحرية​ على المرأة أن تدرك مدى الضغوط التي يتعرض  لها زوجها، ومن ثم عليها أن تترك له مساحة من الحرية، وعليه يمكن للرجل أن يجد  متنفسًا من ضغوط لحياة.​


----------



## أَمَة (8 يونيو 2015)

نصائح مفيدة للمرأة المتزوجة وخصوصا التي تظن أن الزوج وسيلتها أو أداتها التي ستحقق لها كل أحلامها، وكأن الزواج فقط لمصلحتها هي..... 

لكي أكون منصفة هناك رجال أيضا يفكرون هكذا.

شكرا يا ماري. مواضيعك العائلية كلها مفيدة.


----------



## maged18 (30 أكتوبر 2018)

*موضوع ممتاز واتمنى ان كل ام تعلم بنتها السبع نقاط عشان تكون زوجة وام مثالية بس للاسف مش بلاقي حد عنده الحكمة دي *


----------

